# Sick pigeon in Maryland



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I've got a 911 pigeon in Maryland that is ill. I don't know all the details, just that the bird can't fly. It was eating some yesterday but only doing a bit of rehydrating solution today except for a few seeds just a bit ago.
It's a young 2007 racer and the local club has not been cooperative. So this lady has had the bird on Karo rehydrating solution for several hours (every two hours) and is willing to take the bird to work with her tomorrow. Question -- how long should the bird be on this solution and is there any folks in the Forestville, MD area that would be willing to help with this bird. Please pm me for details. 
Thanks

PS. The bird is pooping black and white.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If the bird has started to drink on its own it is time to stop with the fluid therapy. If the bird is an IF or AU or CU bird and no cooperation has been forthcoming, then the bird needs to be reported to the national organization and their assistance requested in making arrangements for the bird. If the national orgs don't know about problems, then they can't do anything to help solve them. Please PM me the bird # on 911 PA or the band # so I can check and see what's going on.

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*The bird has died*

I just received an email that the bird just died. So sad.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

flitsnowzoom said:


> I just received an email that the bird just died. So sad.


I'm so sorry............sometimes you get to the point where you say *"what is the point??"*.............maybe I'm just having a bad day, but I'm just about fed up with this whole business. Too many lost birds and not enough people who give a crap about them...............something needs to be done with these owners, but there's nothing we CAN do and the National organizations WON"T do anything.......our hands are tied............


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm really sorry to read this bird died.

Renee, just keep in mind that many of them do make it thanks to people like you, Mary, Maryann.

You know, it isn't only the breeders that we can get angry with but you know of our recent experience with the SPCA and Animal Control and a lost pigeon so there is a lot of blame to go around. I am still so mad about that deal I could spit. I think of today's temp being around 101 and somewhere out there is a frightened little pigeon who may not have the reserves to make it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I'm really sorry to read this bird died.
> 
> Renee, just keep in mind that many of them do make it thanks to people like you, Mary, Maryann.
> 
> You know, it isn't only the breeders that we can get angry with but you know of our recent experience with the SPCA and Animal Control and a lost pigeon so there is a lot of blame to go around. I am still so mad about that deal I could spit. I think of today's temp being around 101 and somewhere out there is a frightened little pigeon who may not have the reserves to make it.


I know you're right..............I just get so aggravated sometimes, but I have to just walk away for a while.........then the phone rings and this sweet kind man up in Richmond, VA tells me about this little roller that's hanging out at a private pool and it won't leave because all of his patrons are bringing seed for it every day as they are afraid it will starve to death. He was quite funny and concerned for the bird. We're trying to find the owner now........


----------

